# Bear Dealers



## deerchaser (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get my hands on a Bear Agenda to see how they shoot? Went by Triple Edge and they only order them as needed. Located on the east side of Houston but willing to travel.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I think bass pro carries bear. I'm not 100% sure


----------



## browpark (Sep 22, 2014)

Last time I was at Bass Pro in Pearland they had one in stock.

They have a nice 20 yard range to test it in as well


----------

